# Evans bicycle motor 1917-18



## Wilfredo (Oct 24, 2022)

How much is the value of a motor like this.


----------



## Wilfredo (Oct 24, 2022)

The motor has 3 place to be in a bike with and arrow appointing to the front of the bike.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 24, 2022)

Cool motor.  I am honesty confused, was this previously in a fire?  As it would affect the value.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 24, 2022)

Other areas look burnt up and places look clean-up like new. What is going on with the magneto?


----------



## Wilfredo (Oct 24, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Cool motor.  I am honesty confused, was this previously in a fire?  As it would affect the value.
> 
> View attachment 1719249



That is made of robber. After 100 years is a miracle it doesn’t turn out to be powder. It has compression.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Oct 26, 2022)

MESSAGE SENT. THANKS


----------



## toyman (Oct 29, 2022)

3 to 4 hundred.I sold a fully restored one for $1000 reciently


----------



## Wilfredo (Oct 29, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Cool motor.  I am honesty confused, was this previously in a fire?  As it would affect the value.
> 
> View attachment 1719249



Just clean this baby to find out is not rubber, is calamine.


----------



## Wilfredo (Oct 29, 2022)

toyman said:


> 3 to 4 hundred.I sold a fully restored one for $1000 reciently



 4 month a go, if you have one like this complete for 15 hundred I give you the money. 
   If you have this things like the tank you sold me in perfect condition, I find one in eBay all rusted, some one give 420.
   You are the men to find desirable bike things in perfect condition. In fact, I appraised some of you bike like doble.  
    You are the men to deal with. ))


----------



## Wilfredo (Oct 30, 2022)

I remember my friend from Oregon, he pass away, he always look on flea market for tools with writing, Made in USA. He was purple hart from nam. 
  I got the same actitud from him. Any US made, is the best. Of course, if is not from China will do it. 
  Maybe we have lost the hart from things made in US, but there is a big bunch or people that never will, specially here on Cabe.


----------

